# Drowned, mouth open, not moving... Not dead!



## jasonrun (Feb 5, 2009)

I know I've seen a few people warning not to toss a frog you think is dead right away, but this one surprised me. 

I have a breeding pair, and I keep new frogs in a container for a few months, meanwhile the latest batch of nearly done morphing frogs get put into the container in a half-pint wide-mouth jar until they climb out to join the others. 

Well the other day I found two of the older froglets in the jar, one of them was active, but appeared unable to get out... the other was spread eagle and not moving. I spooned them both out. The still one looked bloated, and its mouth was a millimeter or two agape and looked blocked up (I assume with a swollen tongue).

I thought it was dead for sure, but I left it on an Indian almond leaf for a bit while I did some feeding around the room. When I set it down, the legs were out a little. I came back to it a little while later and the legs were tucked up to almost normal, though it was still flat on the leaf. I thought maybe that was just a release of tension in the legs or something, but I decided to leave it there anyway.

Next morning there's no sign there was ever a problem! I'm not even sure which one of the two that size it was.

Don't throw the drowned froglet out with the tadpole water!


----------



## srrrio (May 12, 2007)

Oddly the same thing happened to one of my froglets a month or so ago. I had put a froglet near to morphing into a froglet tank as I often do, and just let the froglet climb out. A day or so later I looked at the cup the froglet was in, and saw a lifeless body floating on top and thought thelittle guy just did not make it out of the cup, but then saw him at the bottom and realized it was one of the month old froglets from the tank that had apparently climbed in and drowned. 

I poured him out and no movement, I kind of pushed on his chest a few times (and yes I am trained in CPR) and left him on his side. I checked on him occasionally over the next half hour or so, and resolved to removing him from the tank as there had been no change in position. I put it off for another hour and came back only to find him sitting up normally.

He is still looking good today, so I have to affirm you statement :"Don't throw the drowned froglet out with the tadpole water! "

Sally


----------

